
Startup Visa USA - SligStorm
I&#x27;m in a rather odd situation myself when it comes to attaining Visa&#x27;s. I have qualifications in my work field but I do not have a Bachelors degree. I recently moved to Canada around 5 months ago to work with my co-founder (A Canadian Citizen) on a business startup and we&#x27;re planning to move to San Francisco or the Silicon Valley area in California. I&#x27;m currently on A TRV (Temporary Residence Visa) in Canada while we work through the planning an seeking investments phase but I found out that to get a visa to work in the US I must have a Bachelors degree. Is it possible for my co-found who has a Bachelors degree in Computer Science to found the company in the USA and sponsor me to attain a H-1B Visa? He is aiming to work on the startup along side his job. We are both 50% equity holders for our startup.<p>Thanks.
======
orian
I do not recommend advertising his side-project when working at Google. Unless
he's allowed by his contract this may be a bit problematic for your' business
future.

------
dudul
H1B visas are really a lottery now. You can give it a shot, but be prepared to
try for a few years.

